# Share your 922 pictures and experiences!



## Stewart Vernon

For those of you who have just had a new 922 receiver installed... please post your pictures or videos in this thread. Also, feel free to share your experience about the new features or general use of your new receiver.

Think of this as a User-First-Look thread. Share your experiences to help others on the fence decide which side to jump!


----------



## elbodude

Just got mine installed this afternoon. I had to go back to work, so did not get to play with it. But...I now can watch TV at work! They will probably close that network port soon. :nono: More updates to come...


----------



## elbodude

This box seems to run much cooler than my 622. Also the smart-card slot is empty in my 922.


----------



## zer0cool

Installer is here right now!
He's running the additional line to move the 722K to the bedroom, so it'll be a while until I'm playing with the new toy.


----------



## zer0cool

Installer spent about four hours here.
He was awesome, but I gave him quite a workload.
He tweaked the dish to improve signal, moved the 722K from TV room to our bedroom, moved the OTA module from 722k to 922, hooked up the 922, worked on the antenna to improve remote signal from TV2 on the 622 that's in my Stepson's room, ran lines to my stepdaughter's room, (which had no dish reception before) so it could be TV2 for the 722k.
We had trouble establishing a broadband connection on the 922, so he wanted to use a SlingLink. Since I was already using Netgear boxes to provide powerline ethernet to my 722K, 622, my stepson's PC, two Xbox360's, a PS3, and my Bluray player, I was hoping not to have to use the SlingLink. Luckily, he realized he had plugged the 922 into the powerstrip and not directly into the outlet. Once he corrected that, we had broadband for everyrthing.
While he worked on the other stuff, I installed the Sling software on my iPhone. First we tried watching from my PC, but seemed to have a hard time getting a channel. Switching from Firefox to IE8 seemed to work fine though.
I was able to watch HBO HD with no problem.
I tried using the iPhone, and like others had to enter "admin" for the password. Once I did that, it seemed to work fairly well. a littly slow at times, but I don't have the 3Gs model phone. hopefully whatever new iPhone hits in a couple of months will perform even better.
Menus seem snappy, and fairly easy to navigate, although a bit different from the 722k. I set "Only New" as default under the timer options, but noticed if I set the timer by selecting an old episode, it would switch back to "Old and New", or whatever the verbiage is.
While my Harmony One works just fine with the 922, response is a bit faster with the supplied remote.
When I entered the Dish on Demand area, there was nothing available in the "watch now" category. I'm assuming that will populate over the next several hours. The 501 VOD channels were not available either.
Dishonline programming was available for download though.
Another oddity was when trying to perform a search, no matter what keyword I used, or what options I selected, it would return "0 Results". hopefully this will clear up as well with time.
One final "BUG" involved the PIP feature. I brought up PIP, switched one of the channels and did a swap with no trouble, but once I switched back to the original channel, I had no sound. I closed the PIP window, but that didn't help. I changed channels but still nothing. Had to reboot the 922 to get audio back (coming through the optical connection to my Pioneer receiver).
I was suprised to see "Shared view" in the options menu, by the way.
Otherwise, so far so good. Picture is great, controls work well, and I've got all that fresh drive space to fill up.


----------



## elbodude

I have connected my EHD with all my programs from my old 622. I am waiting for the green light to transfer them over to the 922. Apparently there needs to be a software update for this to happen successfully.

I like the "sticky" buffers of this box, as my 622 did not seem to have this feature. 

I am hoping someday to be able to queue up multiple shows and have the DVR play them one after the other.

I got my Harmony One working with the 922 perfectly. I did have to enable IR remote functionality on the 922 in the setup menu.

I also had zero search results for the first few hours...then it finally populated.


----------



## P Smith

elbodude said:


> I have connected my EHD with all my programs from my old 622. *I am waiting for the green light to transfer them over to the 922. Apparently there needs to be a software update for this to happen successfully.*
> ...


What you waiting for ? FW update ?
It been outlined, 922 would allow to move a content from 622's EHD - are you available to do the transfer at least ?


----------



## DustoMan

P Smith said:


> What you waiting for ? FW update ?
> It been outlined, 922 would allow to move a content from 622's EHD - are you available to do the transfer at least ?


No, it's just really unreliable. I've lost a good chunk of some shows I was saving for my wife while she was on a business trip. Doesn't matter if I select only one at a time or a bunch of single episodes from different shows. So I too will be holding off transferring anything else until it get's fixed cause I can't risk loosing anymore shows.


----------



## P Smith

Oops ! That very bad news. 
So, mentioned one time transfer from 622/722 EHD to 922 doesn't work, plus it's deleting recordings from EHD during the "transfer".


----------



## elbodude

P Smith said:


> What you waiting for ? FW update ?
> It been outlined, 922 would allow to move a content from 622's EHD - are you available to do the transfer at least ?


The install tech said the new software should address the issue of corrupt shows after the transfer to the 922.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps new S1.01 what spooling from 119W tp19:


> PID=0870h
> DownloadID:0FWC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S101'
> S101:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S101'
> S101:'browser_04_01_2010.tgz' 'APV1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S101'
> S101:'APA1'-'ASQ1','S040'-'S100'
> New FW:'*S101*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} R0000000001-R4000000000


 Check your 922 and reboot it if its IDs fit here.

At 129W tp30 same version spooling, but only for 411 devices with a version *AVA1*:


> PID=0871h
> DownloadID:04TD
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [4]
> 1533:'1[1-5]3[1-2]'&'AVA1'-'AVA1','S101'-'S101'
> S101:'firmware_03_17_2010.tgz' 'AVA1'-'AVA1'
> S101:'browser_04_01_2010.tgz' 'AVA1'-'AVA1'
> S101:'AVA1'-'AVA1'
> New FW:'*S101*','1533'
> List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [1/1]
> '1[1-5]3[1-3]'&'XA[BCE-HJL-NQ-S].': {ViP922} [411]


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Oops ! That very bad news.
> So, mentioned one time transfer from 622/722 EHD to 922 doesn't work, plus it's deleting recordings from EHD during the "transfer".


The corrupt recordings are a bug... but it sounds like the other part is working as they intended it.

That's the definition of "transfer" to move from one place to another... so it would necessarily delete it from the EHD as part of the transfer to the 922.


----------



## P Smith

If your transfer corrupting recordings and deleting it from EHD, then it's DISASTER !


----------



## phrelin

Sounds to me like we're going to need a sticky thread on a software release pretty soon so everyone knows what version is doing what.


----------



## DustoMan

P Smith said:


> If your transfer corrupting recordings and deleting it from EHD, then it's DISASTER !


It didn't occur to me until after I lost quite a few recordings that I could have backed them up onto a Linux laptop I have just sitting around doing nothing. :bang

Wasn't someone hear posting about how the UI didn't fit their TV? I had the same thing until my dad reminded me that his TV had an option to zoom in the picture a little to get rid of overscan. I looked at the menus on my Panasonic Plasma and sure enough... my TV had the same thing. I un-zoomed it and the UI fits perfect now!


----------



## dtvgone

The unit appeared to have been displaying GMT after initialization, and none of the setting menus had options to set the time zone. Tech support indicated that a hard reset might work, and it did.

The program guide was slightly off center, to left and down. The adjust display widget corrected that problem.

Sling to PC on home network is only SD, with Dolby Pro Logic II, despite adequate bandwidth. Laptop with HD display has BD-RE drive, is connected to Onkyo 7.1 receiver via SPDIF and plays Blu-Ray discs in DD. However, much better than prior TV2 SD from a 722 through an ATI 650 USB tuner.

Expect that EHD connectivity won't be usable until 1 or more software releases. Hopefully will get bidirectional transfer and view from EHD functionality with the release that fixes corrupted transfers. I haven't tried any transfers after reading the posts here about file corruption.

I would recommend getting the unit, as these are minor issues likely to receive software fixes in the near future.


----------



## Ron Barry

phrelin said:


> Sounds to me like we're going to need a sticky thread on a software release pretty soon so everyone knows what version is doing what.


Since this is the first release we can go with this thread as the sticky version thread that we normally see.


----------



## P Smith

Your statement "_VIP922 is a complete redesign over VIP722 both in hardware and software_" grossly overstated. At least in HW part. 
FYI: it is based on 722k, not 722.


----------



## saberfly

722K has OTA tuner so thats not ecaxtly correct.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

saberfly said:


> 722K has OTA tuner so thats not ecaxtly correct.


Not sure which message you were replying to... but for clarity...

The OTA module for the 922 is the same module as for the 722K... so that component is exactly identical.


----------



## P Smith

saberfly said:


> 722K has OTA tuner so thats not ecaxtly correct.


I see ... You are exactly incorrect.


----------



## lujan

Part of the name of this thread is "Share your pictures..." but I don't see a single picture of the 922 here?


----------



## phrelin

lujan said:


> Part of the name of this thread is "Share your pictures..." but I don't see a single picture of the 922 here?


Yeah, I've been wondering the same thing.


----------



## zer0cool

Well, I just logged into my dish network account to set a timer from work.
After entering dish Remote Access, I saw that the "light" next to my 922 had gone yellow.
Still able to connect to my 722K and 622. This is the first time since getting it installed that I haven't been able to connect to my 922.
I'll have to look into what's going on with it when I get home tonight.


----------



## 356B

I just had to VIP922 installed this morning, the installer told me it was his first install of the 922 out of his office in Mendocino County, lucky me. After the usual learning curve for both of us it is operational and interesting; there are some quirks though, which hopefully will be fixed with later software updates. 
I use the recording / DVR feature regularly, the 922 is a little different than my 622 was. One of the obvious differences is there's no "reminder" or "auto tune" that I can find so far. Also the guide feature is weird...again, the 622 had a dedicated HD default menu, the 922 has SD and HD...what's the point in that. My East Coast Network feeds are no where to be found, the pip is clunky, the 922 forces a extra move to remove pip and view single screen, one must, or so it seems, open the pip menu to exit it, the 622 was a one button exit, I imagine a fix is coming for that. 
The Sling works, although it is not comparable to SD or HD on my TV set. Could be I'm spoiled or my back woods DSL is lacking....Logging in is weird too, a window says my password is incorrect yet it starts, and it seems I must log in from my account at Dish, lots of steps. Sorry if I'm just missing the obvious but I'm still learning. All in all though it's fresh and interesting, the 622 was buggy at first, I'm hopeful things will improve as time goes by...........oh and does a Harmony 880 remote work with the 922?
thank you.


----------



## P Smith

Well, poor customer. 
But ! We expect PICTURES and then experience from you ... At least something positive .


----------



## 356B

P Smith said:


> Well, poor customer.
> But ! We expect PICTURES and then experience from you ... At least something positive .


Want more positive? It seems I was in error about the Sling....just this evening I logged on and to my surprise the video on my Mac is really good. The installer mentioned it would take a few hours for everything to meld in...what ever that means, regardless the picture in SD and HD is totally acceptable. So far I'm happy...but still learning. The bug is when in Sling mode you lose PIP, but in my situation that's not a deal breaker.........:grin:


----------



## Stewart Vernon

356B said:


> The bug is when in Sling mode you lose PIP, but in my situation that's not a deal breaker.........:grin:


That's not a bug, but rather intended behavior.

When in Sling mode the other tuner is being used to Sling... so allowing PiP or Swap on the receiver would mean someone at home could interrupt the remote Sling user by changing channels. The intent is that if you are remote and access via Sling, you are guaranteed that tuner until you logoff.


----------



## 356B

Stewart Vernon said:


> That's not a bug, but rather intended behavior.
> 
> When in Sling mode the other tuner is being used to Sling... so allowing PiP or Swap on the receiver would mean someone at home could interrupt the remote Sling user by changing channels. The intent is that if you are remote and access via Sling, you are guaranteed that tuner until you logoff.


Yes I'm aware of that....but it bugs me more could be better.........where I sit I could watch two games and a movie, or any combination of whatever. The White House ready room has a TV with 6 screens....... I wonder how they do that.


----------



## bmorgan

elbodude said:


> The install tech said the new software should address the issue of corrupt shows after the transfer to the 922.


I just spoke to a tech about the EHD issue and she said the fix is coming in 5 days (22nd). I was a bit shocked at the specificity of her response. I expected it to happen 'soon'.


----------



## maysis

It seems I cannot post a URL of the pictures of the 922 till I have five posts... so I need to do a few placeholders.


----------



## maysis

List of Issues with Vip922:

No option to record series with HD preference. This is a downgrade from the 722.

The EPG/Guide is cropped one inch on the left hand side.

If wathcing a show, and you want to search for future shows on the 722 you could press "Search" and add a dish pass... this feature seems to have been lost.


----------



## maysis

List of Positive features:

The GUI is totally redesigned and looks like a professional design, on par with the best TV viewing GUIs like Windows MCE, Sage, etc.

The remote control is extremely responsive and fast.

The system config (timers, favorites, etc) can be backed up to the handheld and restored.

All content has "cover art" in the guide, makes it look really polished

"Dish Suggests" seems to be using AI to recommend shows that you may like.

SlingPlayer is awesome feature.

The new Menu System is comepletey logical and icon based, it seems to be supporting an "app" infrastructure as I can see that several "apps" have app version numbers. For example Sling, Weather, etc.

The "My Media" is very promising, it plays music of of my PC's very well and looks profesional.


----------



## maysis

And now, since I have more than 5 posts, here are some pictures!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbelvedr/DishNetworkVip922


----------



## phrelin

maysis said:


> And now, since I have more than 5 posts, here are some pictures!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbelvedr/DishNetworkVip922


Thanks for sharing! Looks good.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Thanks, maysis, for the pictures... and a belated welcome to DBSTalk to you!


----------



## maysis

thanks guys, seems like a nice place! Any ideas on how to force the 922 to download the latest firmware/software?


----------



## lujan

You can't force any of the E* receivers to download the latest updates, we just have to wait until they download. Nice pictures, I didn't see the OTA connection of the back of the 922? Is it there and I just missed it?


----------



## P Smith

OTA module must be installed first, then you'll see another F-connector.


----------



## jetjock

Mayis - your EPG/Guide cropped issue can be fixed by going to menu-settings-screen adjustment and then arrow to the right.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jetjock said:


> Mayis - your EPG/Guide cropped issue can be fixed by going to menu-settings-screen adjustment and then arrow to the right.


That doesn't fix it... it just crops off the right side instead of the left.

The problem is the Dish EPG going too close to the edges of the screen.


----------



## 356B

Stewart Vernon said:


> That doesn't fix it... it just crops off the right side instead of the left.
> 
> The problem is the Dish EPG going too close to the edges of the screen.


 True.......but at least you can see the avatars / icons....ahh logos, when you lower the page to cut the clipping you bring down the header also.... oh well, it just a software glitch, and it will eventually get fixed. !pride


----------



## zer0cool

Well, my 922 has now decided it does not want to stay connected to the broadband network.
Tried to access it from work yesterday and it was down.
Checked it out when I got home, and resetting the connection would fix it, momentarily.
If I left the Broadband setup screen up, I could watch it go from "OK" to "Fail" and back randomly.
(Both my 722K and 622 stay connected flawlessly).

Couple this with the consistency with which I get "black screen" recordings, and I'm really getting frustrated now.


----------



## konabuzz

I upgraded my 622 to a 922 mainly on the basis of wanting the Sling capability. I've been out of contract for a year and a half and decided to re-up to get the 922.

Install was simple plug and replace for my 622. Receiver and DVR working great. I like the UI, but do miss the navigate by numbers.

However....Sling doesn't work. No firmware loaded on the unit and no help loaded either. 'White screen of death'.

Supposedly the Sling firmware downloads and take a long time? 7 hours now and counting.

Advanced tech support asked me to give it til tomorrow morning to download. Fingers crossed.

I did ask - supposedly the the required software downloads from 110 for me.

Also - many thanks to all posters here. Long time lurker. Glad to be able to provide some additional experiences.


----------



## phrelin

:welcome_s

Let us know how it goes, particularly assuming the download happens, how it works as a DVR. Many are like me, wanting to know if the 922 is fairly stable much earlier than expected.


----------



## 356B

phrelin said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Let us know how it goes, particularly assuming the download happens, how it works as a DVR. Many are like me, wanting to know if the 922 is fairly stable much earlier than expected.


Interesting, I've had the 922 for over a month, all the issues I had are gone, or I fixed them...minor stuff. I have no concept of the OTA module...so I can't comment on that. The Sling works great for me since I fixed my Apple network. The DVR has never failed me on any level, and I'm surprised there is still this skeptical attitude floating around.:new_Eyecr sorry......


----------



## texasmoose

maysis said:


> And now, since I have more than 5 posts, here are some pictures!!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/mrbelvedr/DishNetworkVip922


saw the pix and you're connecting via component?!?!???!?!?


----------



## P Smith

texasmoose said:


> saw the pix and you're connecting via component?!?!???!?!?


Oops ! HDCP doesn't work ?


----------



## sigma1914

texasmoose said:


> saw the pix and you're connecting via component?!?!???!?!?


Not everyone has HDMI. It doesn't affect PQ, but no 1080p. What's the big deal?


----------



## olguy

Stewart Vernon said:


> That doesn't fix it... it just crops off the right side instead of the left.
> 
> The problem is the Dish EPG going too close to the edges of the screen.


I was told by a 922 CSR (yeah, how about that, CSRs dedicated to one box ) when I called because I couldn't get it to fit my Mits that Dish engineering was aware and working on it. It is an overscan problem with Mits and some other brands. Told him they should get a Panny BD player and reverse engineer The Pannys have an overscan adjustment to take care of that little problem.


----------



## brinack

Interesting guide you have on the 922 for the "My channels" section. On my 922 I do not have the option of the Show HD & SD like yours. I do have the 4lower ones that are user config. but the top ones on mine are:

"All My Channels"
"All Available"
Then the next one is the user config ones. Im missing the Show HD & SD.

Not sure but did they change this in the later firmwares??


----------



## 356B

brinack said:


> Interesting guide you have on the 922 for the "My channels" section. On my 922 I do not have the option of the Show HD & SD like yours. I do have the 4lower ones that are user config. but the top ones on mine are:
> 
> "All My Channels"
> "All Available"
> Then the next one is the user config ones. Im missing the Show HD & SD.
> 
> Not sure but did they change this in the later firmwares??


What you have is accurate. To my knowledge there was never a dedicated HD fave section in the guide, unless you set up your own. SD and HD menus were phased out in the first weeks of the 922 release; I personally thought they were useless if not ridiculous, obviously everything is SD or HD...DA....:icon_band


----------



## maysis

If you are referring to my screenshots, I created a favorites list called "fave hd", that is all


----------



## konabuzz

konabuzz said:


> I upgraded my 622 to a 922 mainly on the basis of wanting the Sling capability. I've been out of contract for a year and a half and decided to re-up to get the 922.
> 
> Install was simple plug and replace for my 622. Receiver and DVR working great. I like the UI, but do miss the navigate by numbers.
> 
> However....Sling doesn't work. No firmware loaded on the unit and no help loaded either. 'White screen of death'.
> 
> Supposedly the Sling firmware downloads and take a long time? 7 hours now and counting.
> 
> Advanced tech support asked me to give it til tomorrow morning to download. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I did ask - supposedly the the required software downloads from 110 for me.
> 
> Also - many thanks to all posters here. Long time lurker. Glad to be able to provide some additional experiences.


To finish the story, the next morning I woke up and it was working just fine! Help and Sling were loaded and ready to go.

Regarding my Sling experiences:
1 - A speedy internet connection is a must IMHO. I had Clear as my ISP - typically 3Mbps down and 1Mbps up. That was slow enought to impact not only playback but also the snappiness of the Grid loads, etc. So, much to my own horror, I had Charter installed as my ISP. Getting 25Mbps down and 2.3Mbps up. The result has been awesome. I can watch very high quality HD on my 27in iMac now. Sling was NOT my only reason for upgrading my ISP but was the final push I needed anway.

2 - iPhone3GS and Sling. My initial perception was not very positivie, but it turns out the issue was also my internet speed. Once I upgraded the internet speed, I have had awesome experience using the iPhone on both Wifi and 3G here in the Atlanta area. PQ on 3G isnt' anything to write home about, but good enough to satisfy my World Cup needs!

3 - Sling is working well on iPhone3GS on both Wifi and 3G, is working well on iMac OS 10.6.3 and Safari, working well on Windows XP desktop. However, I am getting a constant crash on the grid scroll on Windows Vista Home using IE 8. Haven't tried to address that issue yet as 90% of our Sling viewing will be via iMac or iPhone.

As more comes up I'll update.

Again - thanks to all for their informative and helpful posts.


----------



## SandyG3

I think my favorite thing so far about the 922 is the sling access on my local network. Just using my Linksys G router I can stream HD feed (using sling HD setting) to my macbook anywhere in house and even outside on the back porch. Excellent quality! I just wish my internet upload was 2mbits (which is about what the HD feed output requires to sling in HD). As now its about 600kbps and while it works; it only streams on the Good Quality setting. Its still pretty cool to be a friends house and fire up some movies or watch my live dish network.


----------



## tom710

Anyone having sling connection problems at their work? I'm guessing it's because I'm behind a firewall, but I've had success a few times. Dish set up my 922 on a sling turbo adapter and also one on my router. Is anyone using a wireless bridge instead? Does that work?


----------



## 356B

tom710 said:


> Anyone having sling connection problems at their work? I'm guessing it's because I'm behind a firewall, but I've had success a few times. Dish set up my 922 on a sling turbo adapter and also one on my router. Is anyone using a wireless bridge instead? Does that work?


Personally I believe there are several connection problems with the Sling. I have been able to remotely connect, but that said I do not do it on a regular basis. I do use it as a alternative screen at home though.... which has at times been challenging but not impossible. I've bookmarked the Sling page to avoid logging in every time, hence the rub. I works intermittently, often I must log into my Dish account and enter via the Remote Access "click on", which always works. My browser is set remember passwords, etc. so that is not the issue.

Perhaps related, I believe the delays in the "TV Everywhere" promise is (connected) to the basic issues we as a group seem to be experiencing, connecting, remote and otherwise, dropped streaming and weird viewing and vocal syncing anomalies. I enjoy the vip922, personally I prefer vastly over the 622 and the 722k which I also use. Systematically some of the earlier bugs are and have been corrected which I reason will eventually happen with the Sling portion of the system....keeping a positive outlook.:icon_band


----------



## donwmack

I canceled HBO and Showtime. They are now red in my guide, since I no longer have them. When I edit the list to remove them, they are not in the list of channels and I can't remove them. Ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

What list are editing?

You can only "remove" channels from a custom favorites list.

You could, however, lock the channels so that they don't display in the "All" channels guide.


----------



## donwmack

Stewart Vernon said:


> What list are editing?
> 
> You can only "remove" channels from a custom favorites list.
> 
> You could, however, lock the channels so that they don't display in the "All" channels guide.


It was a custom favorites list.


----------



## vahighland

Same thing is happening to me. I have a stuck Cinemax channel in my favorites list.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I didn't realize I had screwed up my grammar in my question... sorry about that!

Hmm... I can't say I've had any problems removing channels from a favorites list... BUT I also haven't dropped a channel and then tried to remove it.

I know there was a glitch on older Dish receivers where if a channel was lost it would go away from the favorites list BUT it still was taking up a "slot"... by which I mean, in the older receivers you would notice that your channel count in your favorites list stayed the same and was counting a channel it no longer showed you.

I wonder if this is a variation on that glitch.


----------



## ZBoomer

Was over logged into dishnetwork.com today, on my account page. They've updated it, and it has a newer interface.

Anyway, under the my equipment section it showed my receivers, a 922 and 722, but the image of the 922 showed it with TWO remotes; the regular one, and a 2nd smaller one. Mine didn't have this 2nd remote, any idea what this is?


----------



## P Smith

That was initial one - with sensor pad and no number's keys. Ceased as uneasy one.


----------



## 356B

You would think dish would rework the photo to avoid this type of confusion.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps first beta testers (dealers) still use it.


----------



## ZBoomer

Just a note that the sling remote viewing on my 922 has been MUCH more reliable lately. Before when I logged in, 75% of the time the box would be offline, etc. Now it's coming close too 100% reliable.

The player works better too, but man I want a stand-alone player SO bad. I don't like logging into dishnetwork and going through quite a few screens just to play a show via LAN.


----------

